# Facebook + Google Chrome = PC Freezing



## Ankur (Jan 7, 2012)

It has been more than a month that we came to know that facebook puts tracking cookies onto your computer legally. I have recently been experiencing that my PC is freezing when I log into facebook using chrome. I can't do anything not even open the task bar or any other option. So I started using firefox only for facebook, and chrome for other websites. Chrome works just perfect but not with facebook. Is it because of tracking cookies? Malware?


----------



## salvage-this (Jan 7, 2012)

It works fine for me.  Have you reinstalled Chrome?


----------



## Ankur (Feb 5, 2012)

Hey sorry for such a late reply, but I am still freezing. When I start Facebook on chrome it works fine, then after 10-20 minutes the *computer* totally freezes and I can't even do crtl+alt+del. I tested facebook on firefox and no problems even upto 2 hours.
I think it could be these problems.
1. Facebook tracking cookies.
2. Flash player not updated (Chrome updates it automatically?)
3. BF3 plug-in on chrome.
4. Trojan on chrome (Not found any on malware bytes).
5. Others.
What do you think?

I cannot re-install chrome as I have many bookmarks in there.


----------



## salvage-this (Feb 5, 2012)

Do you have a google account?  You can set up sync to save everything to your account and it will still be there if you reinstall.


----------

